# Yippee!!!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

When I read the title I did not even imagine it was going to be as big a deal as your UDX... I think it deserves more that just a yippi... maybe some cartwheels or something!! 

Big huge congrats! I know what a journey this had been for you, I can only imagine what a great day and year this is. And OTCH points! WHEW!!!!

Time to *P-A-R-T-Y*! And throw in a steak for Connor too!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
arty2:arty::banana::woot2::appl:arty2:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great work you two. You both should be very proud.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's incredible, awesome, and fantastic, and even better than that!! You should be so proud! Heck, I'm really proud of you, too!!!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations !


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations! Nothing like having your hard work pay off


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

:nchuck:Wow, congratulations this is HUGE!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is sooo AWESOME! Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Whoo hoo!!! Congrats!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome Pawsome! Now time to change your sig


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations! I love hearing about what everyone does with their dogs... would absolutely love to see some celebratory photos! Very exciting!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Time to *P-A-R-T-Y*! And throw in a steak for Connor too!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> arty2:arty::banana::woot2::appl:arty2:


Well, I got the steak, Conner got a beef leather thing. 

I learned I should never go to the vendors on a day I earn a title. First I saw a UDX car magnet, so of course I had to have it. Then I decided he absolutely had to have a crate tag with his titles. When I saw the obedience themed picture frame that you could get personalized I told my friend I had to leave immediately!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WHOOOOOOOO HOOOO!!! CONGRATS CONNOR!!! YAYYY!!!

**Happy dance!!!**


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

YAY!
Congratulations!!! How exciting. What a great Christmas gift


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

HUGE CONGRATS!!!! That is really AWESOME!!! What a great way to end 2009 :nchuck::appl:


----------

